# Futterboot selber bauen??



## Marvin-2908 (26. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
glaubt ihr das es möglich ist, ein Futterboot selber zu bauen???
Es wird bestimmt schwer oder?
Ich habe mir mal alle teile jetzt gekaufft, wleche ich für den bau benötige.
Wüsste aber gerne mal von euch ob ihr da schon mal erfahrungen gemacht habt???

Lg Marvin

P.s Bilder werden in kürze folgen!!!#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo,
> glaubt ihr das es möglich ist, ein Futterboot selber zu bauen???...


Geht zweifelsohne. Die Frage ist aber doch eher, warum man es selbst bauen möchte und ob es sich z.B. finanziell lohnt, sprich ob der Selbstbau billiger kommt, als der Kauf eines fertigen Futterbootes?!!



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ...Es wird bestimmt schwer oder?...


Schwer ist relativ, kommt wohl drauf an, welche Voraussetzungen sein Erbauer mitbringt. Ein kaufmännischer Angestellter, der mit Modellbau auch nichts am Hut hat, dürfte es ungleich schwieriger haben, als ein gelernter Schreiner mit Schiffsmodellbau als Hobby.



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mir mal alle teile jetzt gekaufft, wleche ich für den bau benötige.
> Wüsste aber gerne mal von euch ob ihr da schon mal erfahrungen gemacht habt???
> 
> Lg Marvin
> ...



Du hast dem Schreibstil und den Fragen nach keinen Blassen, hast das Material aber schon gekauft! #r Das ist entweder dumm, unglaublich mutig oder beides!|rolleyes.
Das erinnert mich im Moment an die Threads in denen sich AB- Mitglieder zuerst das falsche Tackle kaufen und sich dann beraten lassen, über den Kauf, den sie bereits getätigt /verbockt haben. |peinlich


----------



## welsstipper (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

moin, 

ich habe mir mit nem kumpel spaßes halber mal eins gebaut aber es hat sich nicht gelohnt wir sind beide handwerklich sehr geschickt. 

fahren tut das boot heute noch allerdings benutzen wir es nicht mehr weil man einfach nicht an ein gutes fertiges boot ran kommt, sprich senderweite etc. dan hackt die meachanik hier und da mal, also ich würde die finger von lassen. 

ps: wen du jemanden suchst der es dir fertig baut, dan ist es ne preis frage ;-)   pn an mich

wir haben ca. 1/2 jahr getüftelt etc. bis es nach unseren wünschen funktioniert hat. 

wen du keine oder nur wenig anung von modelbau hast und vielleicht noch 2 linke oder rechte daumen dan denke ich du versuchst es vergebens. 

aber wie gesagt pn an mich :q


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Also schwer ist es find ich überhaubt nicht. also ich hab mri eins selbst gebaut und es ist echt top. und preislich liegt es bei 200€.  wenn jemand bilder sehen möchte meldet euch. achja zur info ich bin 15 und habs ohne probleme hin bekommen , naja ok ich bin modellbauer aber egal .
also bei bedarf kann ich anleitung schicken.
mfg karsten


----------



## Lupus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Gut, aber die 200.- hast du ja nur zahlen müssen weil du alles zum Ek bekommen hast...Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen das du Fernbedienung Motoren Akkus Servos Rumpf Klappen Kleber etc. etc. und das noch mit einer Reichweite jenseits der 150 Marke für 200.- bekommen hast????? Wohl kaum!

Es ist schon schwierig ein gutes Boot selber zu bauen, bzw. wenn es meinen Ansprüchen genügen müsste lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht das Material selbst einzeln zu kaufen!

He Tigerforelle stell mal Bilder ein und schreib doch auch mal was du für Material benutzt hast!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Lupus schrieb:


> Gut, aber die 200.- hast du ja nur zahlen müssen weil du alles zum Ek bekommen hast...Oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen das du Fernbedienung Motoren Akkus Servos Rumpf Klappen Kleber etc. etc. und das noch mit einer Reichweite jenseits der 150 Marke für 200.- bekommen hast????? Wohl kaum!
> 
> Es ist schon schwierig ein gutes Boot selber zu bauen, bzw. wenn es meinen Ansprüchen genügen müsste lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht das Material selbst einzeln zu kaufen!
> 
> He Tigerforelle stell mal Bilder ein und schreib doch auch mal was du für Material benutzt hast!



naja ok also die fernsteuerung hab ich nicht mit berechnet da ich sie schon hatte vom modellfliegen also mti fernsteuerung 450 € aber ich kann nur sagen das geld wars wert.
Fotos Folgen morgen is mir bisschen soät jez . aber an materialien : Sperrholz, Plexiglas, 1 servo ,ein Empfänger, 2 regler, 2 Motoren, 2 schiffsschrauben, lack, bügelfolie, schaniere, sekundenkleber, epoxid harz (2 komponenten kleber), wasserfester holzleim, kiefern leisten, arbeitszeit schätze ich so auf ca. 15 - 20 h. Morgen kommen die Fotos.


----------



## Lupus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Jut da bin ich gespannt und dann sind wir ja auch schon bei 450.- und wie du selbst schreibst bist du Modellbauer...hast also Erfahrung damit die ein Anderer erst noch sammeln muss!


Freu mich auf die Fotos sagst du dann auch mal was zur Reichweite Funktionen und Transportgewicht??

Danke Lupus!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

@Marvin: das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder???? Ihr habt nicht vorher mal recherchiert??

Ich habe zwei Jahre im www und im privaten Bereich "spioniert" und alles mögliche angeschaut, durchgelesen usw usw....

Und habe mir jetzt eins gekauft. Zwar ein Ultimate "The Dropper", mit Glück für 99€... Und das wird jetzt mit hochwertigeren Komponenten umgebaut.
Ich habe zwar etwas ahnung von Modellbau, aber das lasse ich zwei Arbeitskollegen machen, die das wirklich können...

Nutze mal die Boardsuche, es gibt hier so einige Threads über Futterboote, da werden die Schwierigkeiten ganz gut beschrieben...


----------



## Marvin-2908 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

ok
danke für die antworten=)
Ich werde heut einfach mal anfangen zu bauen und mal schauen, was dabei ruaskommt??|kopfkrat
Für die teile hab ich grad mal ca. 100€ hingelegt.
Alle anderen Sachen habe ich bereits.
Seit ca. 3 Jahren bau ich auch Modellflieger, also dürfte es EIGENTLICH kein problem sein:g

lg


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Lupus schrieb:


> Jut da bin ich gespannt und dann sind wir ja auch schon bei 450.- und wie du selbst schreibst bist du Modellbauer...hast also Erfahrung damit die ein Anderer erst noch sammeln muss!
> 
> 
> Freu mich auf die Fotos sagst du dann auch mal was zur Reichweite Funktionen und Transportgewicht??
> ...




Also 450€ müssen es auch nicht sein also ich benutze die teure fernsteurung nur da ich sie hab . es reicht eine für 50 € auch.
reichweite beträgt mind.1000m
und das gewicht liegt bei 1,5 kg und man kann 2 kg futter in den behälter geben.
auf dem einen bild sieht man den motor aufm foto und es sieht schiev auf aber dies ist nicht der fall.
Grüßle Karsten#h


----------



## Lupus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Genau :m
Dann zeig mal bitte was dabei rausgekommen ist! Im Leben kommt da nix vernümpftiges bei rumm!
Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich ja auch! Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg!


----------



## colognecarp (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Hi Tigerforelle

Meinst du du kannst eine Anleitung zusammenstellen wie man am besten vorgeht beim Bauen und vieleicht wo man die teile am besten besorgen kann

Kommt dem Vopiboot sehr Ähnlich

?


----------



## Varvio03 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Ich stelle in den nächsten Tagen mal meins ein.Hab däfür einen fertigen Kunststoff Katamaranrumpf genommen der mal bei Ebay angeboten wurde. In meinen Augen sind diese Holzkisten nichts.Und mit 200,- Euro kommt man nie hin, hab alleine schon für gute Bauteile inkl. Rumpf um die 500,- Euro bezahlt.Also selbstbau lohnt sich nur wenn man es auch gut macht, und dann ist man preislich nicht mehr weit von einem Carponizer oder Baitcrusier entfernt.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

schaut mal auf der hompage von planet vopi . dort gibt es anleitung und man kann sich dort ein richtig geiles kaufen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hi Tigerforelle
> 
> Meinst du du kannst eine Anleitung zusammenstellen wie man am besten vorgeht beim Bauen und vieleicht wo man die teile am besten besorgen kann
> 
> ...



jaa also ich habs auch nach deren anleitung gebaut habs nur ein bisschen verändert .


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

jaa also die anleitung könnte ich ins forum stellen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hi Tigerforelle
> 
> Meinst du du kannst eine Anleitung zusammenstellen wie man am besten vorgeht beim Bauen und vieleicht wo man die teile am besten besorgen kann
> 
> ...




So hier ist die Anleitung also ich persöhnlich finde sie sehr gelungen . hab sie nich selbst geschrieben aber nach der hab ichs gebaut. und so wie sie geschrieben ist macht es auch richtig spaß das nachzu bauen


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hi Tigerforelle
> 
> Meinst du du kannst eine Anleitung zusammenstellen wie man am besten vorgeht beim Bauen und vieleicht wo man die teile am besten besorgen kann
> 
> ...




Ach ja sorry . Also das Holz bekommt man ganz einfach im baumarkt um die ecke . die elektronik würd ich mir bei conrad elektronick besorgen udn kleber auch bei conrad.


----------



## colognecarp (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Gut gemacht


----------



## Marvin-2908 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hi
also ich bau das nach meinen plan.
Ich verwende Epp- und Depron platten.
Mein boot wird " doppelstöckig"=)
Das heißt:
Oben sitzt der motor. So kann er sich nicht in kraut reindrehen.
Stelle abld mal paar bilder rein! 
In den unteren Teil kann man dann sein Futter reinfüllen.

:vik:




Das mit conrad ist so eine sache??
Bin kein Freund von denen!!
Ich verwende ein standartservo und da ist der motor befestigt.


----------



## Kalle79 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Hier gibt es auch anleitungen zum selberbauen!!!!!

http://freenet-homepage.de/cpmyk/index.htm


----------



## colognecarp (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Kalle79 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch anleitungen zum selberbauen!!!!!
> 
> http://freenet-homepage.de/cpmyk/index.htm



Das sind ja ein paar scharfe Boote, da fährt man wohl besser bei Windstille :q


----------



## Fassl (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hätte noch einen fertigen futterboot rumpf bei mir zu hause den ich gerne verkaufen würde
bei interrese pn an mich dann gibts n paar fotos


----------



## Marvin-2908 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

aslo mein boot macht sehr sehr gute fortschritte!!!
Habe aber nicht gedacht, dass es sooooo schwer wird.
Am schwierigsten ist es, dass futter " auswerfen" zu können|bigeyes.
Ihr werdet bestimmt üder bas boot lachen, weil es so richtig sch.... ausschaut, aber es funktioniert!!!


----------



## colognecarp (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Bilder her, wir wollen mit lachen |bigeyes


----------



## Marvin-2908 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

die stell ich heute abdn rein.
das schaut jetut aber nocht total sch... aus, weil ich es grad dicht mach mit so einer fugendichtmasse( wie silikon).
:g
Langsam bekomm ich auch zweifel|kopfkrat.
Das boot kann aber max. 400g aufnehmen, weil die klappe zu klein geraten ist=))))


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

400gr... Mit oder ohne Montage?? Dann würde ich direkt mal umbauen, jetzt geht das noch. 1kg muss mindestens drauf, sonst biste ja ewig (oder bis der Akku leer ist) am fahren.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> die stell ich heute abdn rein.
> das schaut jetut aber nocht total sch... aus, weil ich es grad dicht mach mit so einer fugendichtmasse( wie silikon).
> :g
> Langsam bekomm ich auch zweifel|kopfkrat.
> Das boot kann aber max. 400g aufnehmen, weil die klappe zu klein geraten ist=))))




Bilder ?! also ich würds noch umbauen solange es noch geht weil 400gr is echt nich viel.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

naja egal.
Der Akku sollte eig. so ne stunde durchhalten!!!
Bilder kommen heute abend!
Das boot schaut aber net aus wie en boot|kopfkrat.
Aber naja.
Es fährt wenigstens schon und geht nich unter!!!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hallo zusammen#h
Das boot ist nun zu ca.95% fertig.!
Es funtioniert alle und ich muss nur noch die Futterklappe vergrößern.
Auf dem folgenden link könnt ihr ein kleines video sehen!!!#6.

Bin über eure Kommentare sehr gespannt|rolleyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZymhQEqWDs


----------



## welsstipper (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

also wen ich mir eure preise so anschaue dan frage ich mich warum soll ich mich bemühen und ärgern usw. usw. 

mein altes bott hat ungefähr 300 - 350 € gekostet, mein bzw. unser neues boot hat 900 € gekostet aber richtig hightech mit 2 futterlucken und einem extra hacken bzw. montage fach bzw. wird eingeklippt und dan per knopf gelöst alles von der fernsteuerung aus. mit echoloot usw. reichweite ca. 450 meter. ich meine eigendlich kauft man sowas nur einmal und da wir jedes 2 - 3 we unterwegs sind rechnet sich das warscheinlich auch. also ich würde nie wieder eins bauen außer ich hätte soviel langeweile das ich mich nicht anders beschäftigen könnte. aber das läßt meine freundin nicht zu. 

aber jedem das seine. 

wünsche gutes gelingen


----------



## welsstipper (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

der links funzt nicht


----------



## Marvin-2908 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

so es ist so weit!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhlm1YY2B1o


----------



## Varvio03 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Na denn viel Glück


----------



## Marvin-2908 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

was sagt ihr dazu????


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Ich bezweifele noch das der Ventilator (oder habe ich das falsch gedeutet) das Boot samt Ladung vorran bringen kann. 
Wenn leichter Wind herrscht wird das wohl nicht funktionieren. Aber ich lasse mich auch eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

also ich finde die idee generell mit motor-servo ganz geil  aber ich denke das wird ncih funktionieren. ich schließe mich kleiner-zander an


----------



## Berlinerstar (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Idee nicht schlecht könnte sogar Funktionieren, aber Denke das es beim Links Rechts lenken kentern könnte. Weil die Stabilität nicht mehr gegeben ist. Wenn jetzt Rechts und Links noch Schwimmer mit Abstand zum Rumpf angebracht werden könnte es was werden.

   edit: Hab gesehen bei youtube gibt’s nen paar Boote mit Propellerantrieb. Die haben aber alle einen starren Propeller, und Lenken über Seitenleitwerk. Mansche auch mit einem Ruder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sESQpbC7Zs4&feature=related





Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marvin-2908 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hi
ok
ich werde mal sehen was sich verbessern lässt.
Ich habe auch noch stärkere motoren, welche aber natürlich schwerer sind.
am samstag bekomm ich die restlichen teile, welche ich zum fertigstellen benötige.
dann melde ich mich wieder und dann auch mal mit einem video auf dem wasser.!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hi
> ok
> ich werde mal sehen was sich verbessern lässt.
> Ich habe auch noch stärkere motoren, welche aber natürlich schwerer sind.
> ...



sehr gut ! bin gespannt


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Servus. Mit dem Rumpf hast sehr viel Wasserwiderstand und das Servo wirds sicher nicht lange machen. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Mit dem Rumpf hast sehr viel Wasserwiderstand und das Servo wirds sicher nicht lange machen.
> MfG
> Lenzi



lenzi hat recht deiner servos werden echt nich lange mitmachen die sind nähmlich nich geschützt mach ieinen wasser schutz drüber


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu????



Die Idee das Boot mit einem Propeller wie ein Hovercraft anzutreiben, finde ich gut#6, ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Antriebsprinzip für ein Futterboot. Kraut weggeworfene Angelschnur, Seerosen sind Feinde einer jeden Schiffsschraube, nen Propeller juckt das nicht.
Ob der von dir verbaute Propeller ausreicht und falls nicht, ob dann ein größerer Propeller das Boot beim Richtungswechsel kippt/kentert, kann ich aus der Ferne schwer prognostizieren, aber für möglich halte ich es.|kopfkrat
Den Grundkorpus des Bootes hätte ich hingegen, völlig anders entworfen, da schwebt mir eher eine breite und damit im Wasser stabile Katamarankonstruktion, mit tief gelegtem Schwerpunkt vor, wenn man schon keinen Tiefgang hat.
Statt der Futterluke hätte ich ne Schale genommen, ähnlich den Aktenablagefächern in einem Büro, auf der einen Seite eine Achse durch, auf der anderen Seite ein Hebemechanismus(Pneumatikstempel oder Spindeltrieb), so dass das Futter wie bei einem Kipplader aus der Schale gekippt wird.
Hat den Vorteil, dass es ein einfaches Prinzip ist, welches leichter zu realisieren sein dürfte, als ne Klappe samt Steuerung, wie du es gebaut hast.
Für meine Lösung könnte man wohl sogar Teile von Legotechnik verwenden.:q

Aber alles in allem, haste schon erstmal gut gemacht.#6


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Servus. Ich hätte das Ding komplett flach gebaut wie die Boote die in Amrika in den Everglades rumbrausen. Steuerung über Luftumlenkung. Zum schleppen der Montage einfach eine Seglerschleppkupplung einbauen. Futter würe ich dann vorne abkippen da der Propeller nach hinten gehört. Andere Möglichkeit bei Ebay schaun da gibts ganz Billige Rennkatamarane um die 50€ Elektronik raus und ne 2,4ghz anlage rein gibts um 100€ beim Modellbauhändler hat über 1km reichweite. Motoren und Wellen kann man drinnenlassen eventuel Später gegen schnellere austauschen. Mann kann auch 2 solcher Rennboote gibt einige in der Preisklasse nebeneiander nehmen und dann hat man ein Köderboot mit 80cm länge und 50 oder mehr cm Breite das kippt 100% nicht mehr um. Wenn man 2 Boote mit ne Wabenplatte verbindet kann man in der Mitte der beiden eine Futterklappe machen die 3 oder 4 kilo futter fasst. Man muß nur kreativ an die Sache rangehen gibt 100erte möglichkeiten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Marvin-2908 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hi
ok
ich bin noch viel am bauen und verändern=)
Ich habe ein fllugempfänger drin von multiplex.
Als sender verwende ich die Mx-16 von Graupner.
Soveil futter brauch ich eig garnicht.
Ich bin eigentlich nur matchanger und dann kann ich mir immer die pinkis rausfahren=).#6
Is ja eig. mehr spielerei was ich da mach, denn wirklich professionell ist das ja nicht gebaut|supergri.
Werde dann am sonntag mal ne testfahrt machen und dann auch gleich mal en video mit aufnehmen.
Mir ist leider der Lötzinn ausgegangen, sonst wäre es schon längst fertig geworden.!!!!!
An den Regler muss ich noch en mprx Hochstromstecker löten.
Die teile hat ich alle noch übrig vom fliegen und da es sich im winter eh nicht gut angeln lässt beu ich das boot.!!!!1!!
Will da auch kein geld reinstecken, weil eig. müsste da ja en lipo akku und ein brushles motor rein#6.



#h


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hi
> ok
> ich bin noch viel am bauen und verändern=)
> Ich habe ein fllugempfänger drin von multiplex.
> ...



Top den sender hab ich auch #h einfach nur hamma das ding ne? das design is auch geil ;D
aber ein brushless motoer und lipos fürn futterboot ?! also ich weiß ja nich. ok wenn du ein hoovercraft baust ok aber wenn man ein normales futterboot baust denk ich brauch man sowas ganz und garnicht . musst ja nich auf gewicht achten . also ich musste es nicht


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Servus. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist nur bei uns sind Flugempfänger auf 35mhz und die darf man für Boote oder Autos nicht nehmen. Also vorsicht das ihr keinen Flieger stört.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist nur bei uns sind Flugempfänger auf 35mhz und die darf man für Boote oder Autos nicht nehmen. Also vorsicht das ihr keinen Flieger stört.
> MfG
> Lenzi




also bei mir is es auch so das das auf 35 mhz is aber ich denk ma wenn man iwo am see is wo kein modellflugplatz ist denk ich wird es keine probleme geben.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

ja
wenn nicht ich auch net schlimm, denn ich hab so en suchlaufgerät wo man dann sieht welche kanäle besetzt sind.
Diese Flugempfänger haben aber eine sehr große reichweite und das ist super.!!!!#6
ich lade gerade den akku und dann müsste es eig. schon los gehen können.!!!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

so das boor is fertig:vik:.
Habe eben mal 3 regler versenkt und ein motor weil ich + und- vertauscht habe=) naja
ichr hattet recht, der morot war zu schwach!!
Da haben ich jetzt en sehhhhhrrrr großen drauf gemacht der ne zuckkraft von 2kg hat=)
naja:q


----------



## Berlinerstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Und wie schauts aus, haste die Teile bekommen??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

naja ich habe eine gute nachricht und eine schlechte!

1. Das boot is super gefahren und alles hat super funktioniert.

2. Da stimmt was nicht mit dem Motor.
Der hat keine Leistung und läuft voll unsauber|gr:.
Ich werde mir wohl dann ein brushles Motor zulegen müssen|evil:.
Kann da einer en guten empfehlen??
Ich verwende ja immer die robbe roxy oder die von mpx, welche mir aber beide zu teuer sind für so ein boot.#d.
ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter was ich machen soll???#d


----------



## Berlinerstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Und haste nen Video gemacht??
Kann dir bei deinem Prob. nicht helfen hab da keine Erfahrung mit den Motoren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hi
mach morgen dann noch eine testfahrt und dann mach ich mal ein Video ok?
Ich glaube es liegt nur am Akku das der zu schwach ist.
Der hält auf Vollgas 50 sek.
Des wäre dann einmal raus fahren=)


----------



## Berlinerstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Ja das ist ein Bissel wenig.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hi
hat sich alles geklärt|wavey:.
Es hat am Akku gelegen.
ich habe en reinigungsprogramm drüber laufen lassen und schon ging alles.
jetzt kann ich bis 15 min fahren.
Aber leider nicht vollgas, sonst brent der Regler ab


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hi
> hat sich alles geklärt|wavey:.
> Es hat am Akku gelegen.
> ich habe en reinigungsprogramm drüber laufen lassen und schon ging alles.
> ...



das klingt doch schonmal besser also 50 sec. #6 also meine akkus (hab ja pro motor einen )(2motoren) halten so ca. 30 -45 mins is ganz ok reicht für ne kurze session. :vik:


----------



## Berlinerstar (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Bin schon gespannt auf das Video

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

ich auch , möchte sehn wie es abgeht. mit nem brushless motor wrid bestimtm geil ;D


----------



## Marvin-2908 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

hi
ja noch is aber der bürstenmotor dran.
Ich kauf mir den b.Motor erst im März da is wieder modellbaumesse ja und dann kauf ich den da.
sonst wird es zu teuer:g.
Morge lass ich es aber mal fahren!


----------



## Lupus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Na ich bin mal gespannt ob du am Ende ein Futterboot mit notwendiger Reichweite, Tragfähigkeit und Akkulaufzeit (etc.) hinbekommst. Für 50 sec. 
Wobei ich schon sagen muss das deine Anfänge nicht schlecht sind! 

Bin wie gesagt sehr gespannt!


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

naja
hab schon wieder die nächste panne|uhoh:.
Der Regler is abgebrannt#q


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> naja
> hab schon wieder die nächste panne|uhoh:.
> Der Regler is abgebrannt#q



vllt is dein regler auf die spannung deines akkus einfach nich ausgelegt |kopfkrat schau lieber mal nach  lieber einmal zu viel schaun als zuwenig sag ich immer


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Und gibt es schon was neues??


Gruß Thomas


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Hallo Leute:

Möchte mir auch noch ein Boot bauen und habe Monate hier im Netz nach guten günstigen Sachen gesucht!

Mein Tipp: Hobby Lobby Modellbau !!!!

Guckt euch mal die Thor REgler an und die Plettenberg Motoren

Super kleine Regler für wenig Kohle und die Motoren sind sehr günstig und haben einen super Wirkungsgrad für ein Futterboot!

Sucht mal bei Google RC Schiff Forum da werde Ihr geholfen!!! lach

Viel Spaß beim basteln!

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Ich hab 8  RC Flugzeuge 2 RC boote und 3 RC autos daheim stehen und hab die alle selber gebaut. Das ganze ist nicht so schwierig aber kann sehr sehr sehr sehr Teuer sein das sind die normalen preise für hochwertige Teile , denn wenn du n 9 Kanalboot bauen willst Kostet der Sender ca 250 €, der Empfänger ca 100 € der Akku ca 25 € jeder Servo von denen du 8 benötigst ca 20 € der Regler ca 40€ , Spetzialladegerät ca. 120€ und je nach wirkungsgrad des Motors kostet er 20 - 80 €.

Du kannst natürlich nur n 5 Kanalboot bauen das hatt dann zwar weniger funktionen kostet aber sicher viel weniger oder du kaufst die Teile auf ebay da kosten sie die hälfte. Du musst auch aufpassen dass alle deine teile miteinanader eingesetzt werden können also dass ze zusammen passen.

Mein Tipp: kauf dier n readyset denn da musst du nichts mehr machen und es kostet ca 250€ odfer du gehst in ein modellfachgeschäfft.

Wenn du es selber baust nicht am rumpf spaaren und alles gut abdichten nicht vergessen:q

MFG Weisheitsgrnate|supergri


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

bla:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Florian97 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Moin ich will mir auch ein futterboot bauen und wollt wissen was du empfehlen würdest? normaler rumpf, katamaran.....


----------



## Florian97 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Futterboot selber bauen??*

Moin ich hätte interesse an einem futterbootrumpf wenn du ihn noch hast
wie teuer wäre der ungefähr?


----------

